# Go to Frisco, CO and get a traffic ticket!



## Kiddiecar (Feb 10, 2007)

I went to Frisco, CO two weeks ago to do some good roadbiking. I've done this before and really enjoyed the area. This time, I got a ticket (in my car) for running a stop sign. It was totally bogus (I definitely stopped). They had 2 cops writing tickets continuously (mostly to out of state cars or rental cars) and then giving a court date in mid September. It was $85 + 3 points on licence. There are plenty of places to vacation in Colorado, so I won't be visiting Frisco again.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

You could also stop at signs that so indicate.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to the new America, we are just redistutint the wealth. Think of it as a voluntary tax, you chose not to completely stop, you pay the tax.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Didn't the OP say he stopped?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

California L33 said:


> Didn't the OP say he stopped?


When's the last time you saw a car actually make a full and complete stop at a stop sign? For me, it was when I had to do it to get my driver's license.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Pablo said:


> When's the last time you saw a car actually make a full and complete stop at a stop sign?


Today, when I came to a stop sign. I'm no saint, but I do actually stop.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

California L33 said:


> Today, when I came to a stop sign. I'm no saint, but I do actually stop.


I tip my hat to you, sir.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

This post can be summed up by saying:

Life is not fair.

Do do happens.

Laugh and the world laughs with you. Cry and you cry alone.

Everybody likes a winner, not a whiner

....and several other cliches'.

Now let's get on with bike talk.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Pablo said:


> I tip my hat to you, sir.


Don't. I stop, yet recognize that stop signs are archaic. They waste fuel and congest roads. All stop signs should automatically become yield signs when there is no cross traffic. They are a tremendous example of what's wrong with the world. Virtually nobody stops at them. They treat them as yield signs- good, but it gives the government the opportunity to punish people who are doing no actual wrong- bored cop, or low government coffers.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

California L33 said:


> All stop signs should automatically become yield signs when there is no cross traffic.


All intersections should be converted to Round-a-bouts.

I thought they were silly until they installed one in an intersection I use every day. Before there would be a back-up of 15 to 20 cars at the 4 way intersection (2 way stop). The most I have seen in the last 2 years was 3 cars waiting.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

wasserbox said:


> All intersections should be converted to Round-a-bouts.
> 
> I thought they were silly until they installed one in an intersection I use every day. Before there would be a back-up of 15 to 20 cars at the 4 way intersection (2 way stop). The most I have seen in the last 2 years was 3 cars waiting.


They installed one at a busy four-way stop here a few years ago. Like yours, it cut waiting dramatically. The city published a list of the biggest traffic complaints a couple of years ago. The traffic circle was the number one complaint. Go figure, but it looks like we won't be getting more traffic circles.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Kiddiecar said:


> ........ There are plenty of places to vacation in Colorado, so I won't be visiting Frisco again.


I stayed there three nights before and after the Triple Bypass. Excellent lodging for us and every meal was a treat. Also excellent shuttle services for the area.

I'd go back to Frisco in a heartbeat.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

California L33 said:


> Don't. I stop, yet recognize that stop signs are archaic. They waste fuel and congest roads. All stop signs should automatically become yield signs when there is no cross traffic. They are a tremendous example of what's wrong with the world. Virtually nobody stops at them. They treat them as yield signs- good, but it gives the government the opportunity to punish people who are doing no actual wrong- bored cop, or low government coffers.


Intersting perspective. I like it. I'll transfer my hat tippage to this answer and away from your stopping.


----------

